# Barnevelders



## apdeb (Jul 9, 2013)

Where are all my Barnie friends
Im in connecticut
Mine are from donna beattie fossil rock farm
Part of the original johann line from easton ct


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry no Barnvelders here but I do have a Lakenvelder


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm raising two Barnie chicks right now from 6 hatching eggs I ordered from Maine. So far they seem pretty docile - the wee Seramas run circles around them. I'm waiting to see if they live up to the hype (as they were my boyfriend's childhood chicken.) Hoping they're both hens but I think ones a rooster...


----------



## apdeb (Jul 9, 2013)

The roosters are nice too youll see

I have 3 two months old a little puffing here and there but no pecking and no crowing yet


----------

